# Homemade dog food



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very strongly suggest you purchase a comprehensive recipe from some place like www.petdiets.com to be sure you are feeding a complete and balanced diet, especially critical for a growing puppy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Aug 2, 2016)

I did use a recipe and am not eliminating dry dog food from either dogs diet. I am adding the homemade food as a mix in. I don't think there's any harm in mixing in real food. A few spoofulls of chicken and vegetables isn't going to kill them.


----------



## Pipersmom (Aug 2, 2016)

(Like I said: I don't plan on switching 100% to homemade )


----------

